# Lower Salmon flow beta



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Slide is a pinch spot in the river it gets very big at high water. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnx9GILU9Ew Run it at your risk high chance of flipping but if that doesn't bother you go for it.


----------

